# Sandy Mölling



## Lumo (14 Aug. 2013)

Hallo, ich glaube ich bin ein bisschen spät, aber in der letzten folge Promi Shopping Queen ( durch Zufall genau da eingeschaltet) haben die Kandidaten gegen Ende der Sendung glaub ich Yoga gemacht.


Dabei hatte Sandy eine seeehr enge Hose an  sodass Mann ihre Lippen sehen konnte 


Hat das zufällig jemand?

:thx: im vorraus.


----------



## Lumo (14 Aug. 2013)

Oh, zu voreilig gepostet, habe es soebend selber gefunden und poste es im laufe des Tages 


Hier:


http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?p=1886605#post1886605


----------

